# Another Canopy Idea



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

How about taking a tarp with two poles and just making a "lean to" tied to my truck?


You think the guys out on the point would be ok with that?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I did that last year down at Ft Fisher and it worked great till the wind shredded the tarp. I will probably look into getting a heavy duty tarp and trying again though.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I got a mesh tarp just for that reason. Mesh tarp should handle the wind better. 

Found mine on ebay.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> I got a mesh tarp just for that reason. Mesh tarp should handle the wind better.
> 
> Found mine on ebay.


I am guessing it would be quieter to. Have you used it yet? If so how did you like it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*me too*

tryint to rig up something off the back of the truck 

narfpoit ... how did you have yours hooked ... maybe I can learn something 

My thoughts are using two camping poles 8' ... taking a smaller tarp and hook the poles to the tarp and sand bags and then using those ratching clamps to clamp it to my topper lid when it's up and open something like Bubba Blue did ..... heavier tarp would help


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> tryint to rig up something off the back of the truck
> 
> narfpoit ... how did you have yours hooked ... maybe I can learn something
> 
> My thoughts are using two camping poles 8' ... taking a smaller tarp and hook the poles to the tarp and sand bags and then using those ratching clamps to clamp it to my topper lid when it's up and open something like Bubba Blue did ..... heavier tarp would help


Thats what I did but is was like a 5 dollar standard tarp that is why it shredded. I am going to check some army surplus stores to try and find some kind of mesh tarp to avoid the wind problems.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

look to teh right of your screen on thsi page...."cover me tarps" advertise here, including meshtarps...i accidentally clicked it scrolling down the page lol...might help ya out some


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

actually ended up using the EZ UP from walmart last trip down and it did great! sets up in no time:beer:


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

*Canopy*

I use the lean too mentioned earlier. You may or may not already do/use this but I bought some of the aluminum telescoping paint roller poles at one of the big box hardware stores and use those for my poles. As things settle and so on you just adjust the slack by telescoping the pole a little further. I also use the same set up when camping for a free standing canopy( 4 poles on the corners and one in the middle).


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

*pole trick in sand*

This is what we found that helps with poles in the sand. Take 2 pvc pipes about 3 ft long and hammer them down into the sand were the poles need to be. Drop the poles in the pipe and this help hold the poles when you put up the tarp up and it keeps the poles from moving at the base.

just my thoughts

Damifinow fish


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ez up*

we have lost one the last 2 years in a row at the beach from rogue winds ... holds ok then the mother of of wind blows and you have a $100 pretzel .... we'll take it camping to other places but not the beach anymore


----------

